# Whose in Scotland?



## Devilsguard (Jan 15, 2012)

Morning guys and dolls

Just signed up as a member and looking to see who is in gods country although I'm english but the wife is on my shoulder and she's a jock so always please er indoors so to speak lol!

Was previously on other skyline forums running a R33 and they had an area section which you could tap into for meets and stuff which built up a good repore with local owners. So really i suppose what I'm asking is am i the only laddie with a GTR 59 plate in scotland aberdeenshire - surely not??

Your comments welcome and looking forward to meeting anyone up north for chat and scooting about with the beastie.

Cheers:clap:


----------



## H20 MRV (Dec 18, 2011)

ME!!! Edinburgh, with Cherry the GT-R !


----------



## 7341SR (May 29, 2008)

Hi

Welcome to R35 ownership, I am in the heart of Aberdeenshire.
Would be up for a meet when the weather improves, hate washing cars.

Sure there must be other interested.

I think there will be a few appearances at Crail before too long as JH and others look to decimate R35 records in 2012.

Enjoy it


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm not Scottish but welcome to the forum.

Come on; Wales is Gods Country - British by birth Welsh by the grace of God!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Who's or whose?

Whist (or is it while lol) we're on the subject, i might as well cover your and you're for future reference.

 Welcome


----------



## Devilsguard (Jan 15, 2012)

Cheers guys

The heart too of Aberdeenshire - Stonehaven 

Looking forward to some awesome motoring (to be politically correct lol!)

Police officer !!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

"Who's" my fellow Essex inhabitant.
I thought this was a post about a car that had been spotted with whose so popped in for a look.

But other than all that, welcome to the forum. Wherever you are. :thumbsup:

edit: I've got relatives living in Stonehaven. No GT-R though.


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

Not in Aberdeenshire, at the moment, but come up there a few times each year. Will be the first time up there in the GT-R, this year. It definately is gods country, and i think god made those roads for the GT-R. Some of them are just incredible. Was up in Aboyne, and Banchory over christmas. Had a blast over the Lecht road, inbetween snow showers. Im up there again at Easter, and it cant come quick enough for me, i love the place, regards, SIMON.


----------



## Devilsguard (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice to hear your story and appreciation of the countryside. I would never move back south now.Give me a shout when you are up by and we can have blast providing I'm still in the country.


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

Devilsguard said:


> Nice to hear your story and appreciation of the countryside. I would never move back south now.Give me a shout when you are up by and we can have blast providing I'm still in the country.


Devils,
Honestly mate, its mine, and the MRSs dream to live up there. If we ever win the lottery, we would be up there in a shot. Would love to live in Royal Deeside somewhere. I really envy you, regards, SIMON.


----------



## Devilsguard (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice One!

The further north you live the size /type of the house against prices is excellent,but in Aberdeen and the aberdeenshire area they can be very expensive for the size type of house.

Good Luck and give me a shout some time.

Devil knows you want it!!


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

bit north from you in Aberdeen but only by 12-14 miles!


----------



## Devilsguard (Jan 15, 2012)

Cool Duka - Seems as though we could be getting a few together on here that are within reasonable distance to centrally meet somewhere sometime?


----------



## Devilsguard (Jan 15, 2012)

CT17
Thanks M8

At least there is one now lol!

:clap:


----------



## Devilsguard (Jan 15, 2012)

MIKEGTR

Thx M8

We all need someone like you to redress the language and settle disputes.

Like it!!

The devil knows you want i!


----------



## weebaws (Jun 16, 2011)

Another one here... I'm in Edinburgh though, I'll leave the velcro gloves to those of you in the north east


----------



## Devilsguard (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello M8

Good to hear from ya raising the right arm there down in Edinburgh!

Yeah the gloves don't come off that much lol!


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Most northern mainland member here? Welcome aboard and drop me a line if you're coming up to some proper roads


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

I'm from Aberdeen (city centre) but no R35. We race a 32 GTR though  and were looking to buy a 35 this year until the wife decided that we needed a bigger hoose.


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

I'm Aberdeenshire, and very close. I'm in Newtonhill. Welcome and enjoy. I'm sure I'll see you soon as my son lives in Stoney.

Ally


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm in Eberdeen!! 

Would be good to get together and maybe go for a wee run or even a blast around Crail or even a wee spin around Knockhill.


----------



## Devilsguard (Jan 15, 2012)

ScoobyC 
Cheers M8 will do and thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Devilsguard (Jan 15, 2012)

Adam 
Cheers for the welcome.
I had a wrestle with er indoors too but she cannot resist a nice meal and flowers lol!


----------



## Devilsguard (Jan 15, 2012)

GTR Ally
Cheers for the welcome M8 and if you c me give me a toot or flash yer lights and if time i will pull up and have a chat.


----------



## Devilsguard (Jan 15, 2012)

R1Mark

yep would be good - Do you also get involved with the skyline owners forum and meets / shows etc - i showed the last R33 i had at a few over scotland.


----------



## weebaws (Jun 16, 2011)

R1Mark said:


> I'm in Eberdeen!!
> 
> Would be good to get together and maybe go for a wee run or even a blast around Crail or even a wee spin around Knockhill.


Would definately be up for a trip to knockhill. Had signed up for a PH day there at the end of march which looks like being cancelled..

If we can get about 20 folk together that should be enough to book the track.


----------



## Nabster (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi there, i'm from the motherwell area . New to the gt-r family aswell, only got my car a few months ago.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Tons of folk in Aberdeen with Skylines as well as GTR's


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

i'm in the Glasgow area.


----------



## Slippery (Jul 3, 2001)

Hi and welcome.

Just couple of miles north of Aberdeen.

Cheers Tom.


----------



## 7341SR (May 29, 2008)

Slippery said:


> Hi and welcome.
> 
> Just couple of miles north of Aberdeen.
> 
> Cheers Tom.


Hi Tom

Guess we have both had Audi days, RS6 perhaps.

No mods yet, any planned?

Graham


----------



## Slippery (Jul 3, 2001)

Hi Graham,

Yes Audi days gone and forgotten.

RS4 first then RS6 went a year ago.

Back into a GTR best thing I have done.

Only y-pipe & rear lights so far.

Cheers Tom.


----------

